# Ignore, it's over (But read Rav's post on page two, he's proud of it)



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2002)

Thanks everyone for posting, I think we exhausted this thread.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 24, 2002)

I voted no, although I firmly hold to my belief that it actually does. 

sixPackOfDwarves, anyone?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I voted no, although I firmly hold to my belief that it actually does.
> 
> sixPackOfDwarves, anyone? *




Then why did you vote not when you post yes?


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 24, 2002)

For someone with the most posts, and who says it doesn't matter a lot . . .  You sure do bring it up a lot Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *For someone with the most posts, and who says it doesn't matter a lot . . .  You sure do bring it up a lot Crothian.   *




Yes I do.  But this time I want to know what you think.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 24, 2002)

Well I can't vote and would not choose either of your options.  It matters if you like to have a high postcount and like to compete.   Other than that, doesn't mean a thing.   IMO


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Well I can't vote and would not choose either of your options.  It matters if you like to have a high postcount and like to compete.   Other than that, doesn't mean a thing.   IMO *




So for you, do you like to compete or does it mean nothing?

Personally, I think it means something.  Not for the high postcounts, but for the people with very low postcounts.  For instance it's a great way to notice new posters who have one post.  I like to welcome those people.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 24, 2002)

I like to compete, but my whole ENWorld experience was ruined, plus I have been having RL problems.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I like to compete, but my whole ENWorld experience was ruined, plus I have been having RL problems. *




How was the En World expereince ruined if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 24, 2002)

I was going to say "As Crothian says, Postcount means nothing" but then he says it means! 

ARRRGGGGG! My life has been a lie! Postcount means! ARRRRRGGG!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 24, 2002)

I'd say it means something, i think the more you post the more reconisable you are to everyone. I also think post quality is just as important.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 24, 2002)

post quality > post count
and lets see if he is paying attention . . . 
Dragongirl > Horacio


----------



## Horacio (Nov 24, 2002)

Post quality should be much more important. 

Size doesn't matter, boys and girls. At least not too much. 
Quality matters...

And Crothian has both of them in his posts...


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 24, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *And Crothian has both of them in his posts...  *



Phew, got worried for a sec, I thought Horacio said "And Crothian has both of them in his pants. .."


----------



## Horacio (Nov 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Phew, got worried for a sec, I thought Horacio said "And Crothian has both of them in his pants. .." *




_Horacio blushes_

Well, that was he idea of the joke, you know...


----------



## arwink (Nov 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *post quality > post count
> and lets see if he is paying attention . . .
> Dragongirl > Horacio *




Hmm.  I'm sure all the people he's bumped in the storyhour forum appreciate the posts quality - it's a vital function of the forum.  I know he was the first person to post in my first storyhour, which meant a lot at the time...


----------



## Horacio (Nov 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl > Horacio *




Well, here I agree...

_Horacio, as usual, blushes..._


----------



## randomling (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah, I think it matters. Kind of. It's not a *big* deal, but at >100 posts I still feel like a newbie. And although I posted about 10 times yesterday my postcount doesn't seem to have gone up accodingly, which is annoying me!

-random "now going to check if I'm *still* on 66" ite


----------



## randomling (Nov 24, 2002)

randomite said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I think it matters. Kind of. It's not a *big* deal, but at >100 posts I still feel like a newbie. And although I posted about 10 times yesterday my postcount doesn't seem to have gone up accodingly, which is annoying me!
> 
> -random "now going to check if I'm *still* on 66" ite *




Yeah. I still have 66 posts. Why is this happening to me?!


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 25, 2002)

randomite said:
			
		

> *Yeah. I still have 66 posts. Why is this happening to me?! *



Don't worry, it will go up when you reach 666 posts, but then you are stuck at that forever . . .


----------



## Jeph (Nov 25, 2002)

I started a thread for you, if it's any consolation.  It seems as if PC (It's him! It's him I tell you!) has made it so posts in Meta don't count. Just a guess, but I'm willing to bet it's because of the [Hivemind].


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 25, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I started a thread for you, if it's any consolation.  It seems as if PC (It's him! It's him I tell you!) has made it so posts in Meta don't count. Just a guess, but I'm willing to bet it's because of the [Hivemind]. *



Actually it has to reletively recently done.  At the height of the Hivemind activity the posts were counted.  If it was stopped on purpose I think it is lame.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 25, 2002)

In an objective sense, postcount means nothing - it measures nothing meaningful.  The quantity does not reflect any useful information. 

However, many people act as if it were meaningful, which (imho) is a shame.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Actually it has to reletively recently done.  At the height of the Hivemind activity the posts were counted.  If it was stopped on purpose I think it is lame. *




If it was done on purpose, then the mods have their reasons.  In Morrus We Trust.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 25, 2002)

Post count means less than post size.

Which means less than post quality.

You know what they say about the motion of the ocean being more important than the size of the waves, being more important than how many waves there are... after all, there are always more fish in the sea... er... mixing metaphors like martinis, here...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

I would vote, but I miss the "sometimes" option  (for example, here in meta, it does not matter anymore. )


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I would vote, but I miss the "sometimes" option  (for example, here in meta, it does not matter anymore. ) *




Sometimes is a coop out.  Same with "other".  Too much of this Grey Area crap, we need to be more decisive, more black and white.  

Sorry, I need to start getting tough since in a week I'm starting a game with seven very indecisive people.


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 25, 2002)

It shows a measure of involvement in the community.  It doesn't show what type of involvement, but in general, i tend to think involvement is better than non-involvement.

joe b.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sometimes is a coop out.  Same with "other".  Too much of this Grey Area crap, we need to be more decisive, more black and white.
> 
> Sorry, I need to start getting tough since in a week I'm starting a game with seven very indecisive people. *



Well, then I'll say that it doesn't mean anything - except posting experience. (1 post equals 10 XPs )


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> (1 post equals 10 XPs ) *




Really??  Then I'm a 15th level Commoner


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Nov 25, 2002)

No, it means nothing. 

Way back when Eric ran his site, it was discussed from time to time about giving titles to each poster. As the poster population grew, I imagine that titles would have to be automatically given upon certain numbers of posts. The general thinking was that such titles, and especially titles based on post count, would encourage the kind of negative poster competition seen on other sites, and would tend to discourage newbies from hanging around long. 

Since the question was asked, I'll give my opinion, with no offense intended to anyone: imparting any kind of importance to post count is pointless, _in my opinion._ Quality is more important than quantity. There are plenty of posters whose posts I seek out who have relatively low post counts, and some with high post counts whose posts I often find myself automatically skipping over, due to what I perceive to have been a lack of relevant content in the average post by that poster (basically, a high signal-to-noise ratio). Again, no offense intended to anyone. I mean, I guess some would think my post count is high, but I don't think I'm particularly important because of it. I'm just my regular ol' dumb self.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

I certainly agree with you, ColonelHardisson, and I am somewhat glad that Meta posts no longer count in regard to post count. As I said, a high post count just shows a large number of posts made.
It doesn't say anything about the quality of the poster. He might be high quality, such as Crothian, or low quality, such as a ton of spam posts made. Titles or other goodies for post count are a bad idea, imho.
Such goodies should be reserved for those people who actually support the community, such as the Cummunity Supporters here at ENWorld, or the FAQ maintainers on the WotC boards.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

i posted no because it doesn't matter in any meaningful or positive way.

it just indicates how much time you have to waste on this temporal suck of a website


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

plus even if postcounts mattered they've been reset, what three times at least since eric started the site.

and then look at a poster like sepulchrave, who has posted 100-something times yet his story hour has a huge following among posters who have wasted waaay more time browsing the boards then some care to admit.


----------



## randomling (Nov 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> Well, then I'll say that it doesn't mean anything - except posting experience. (1 post equals 10 XPs ) *




Then I should be a lot closer to 2nd level than I am.... hehehehe.

I've stopped moaning now, I'm trying to write a Story Hour.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 25, 2002)

Hmmm, if postcount means truely nothing, Morrus & PC wouldn't stop postcount from Meta, so it must mean something... I don't know what, but something...


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Nov 25, 2002)

I hadn't noticed that post count wasn't increasing here in Meta.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Nov 25, 2002)

I think it's working for me.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Nov 25, 2002)

Yep, it is.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 25, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Yep, it is. *




Let's try again then...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Yep, it is. *




Well, it did not work for some time, for some reason...


----------



## Horacio (Nov 25, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's try again then... *




Hmm, now it works... But before it didn't...

Bizarre moderator joke, I think


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Or Wicht has a new weapon...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Or Wicht has a new weapon... *




Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 26, 2002)

if one were -forced- to think of post count as a metaphor for something what would that be, hmm....?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *if one were -forced- to think of post count as a metaphor for something what would that be, hmm....? *




Free time?
Addtiction?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Free time?
> Addtiction? *




Rice a Roni, the San Fransico treat?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rice a Roni, the San Fransico treat? *




Innate silliness?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Innate silliness?
> 
> *




Isn't that assumed?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't that assumed? *




Is it a prerequisite for Hivemind member PrC?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is it a prerequisite for Hivemind member PrC? *




Someone should write that up


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Someone should write that up *




Pokerwink, I know you are reading this, here is a task for you...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pokerwink, I know you are reading this, here is a task for you...
> 
> *




Ya, arwink should do it.  arwink will write anything.


----------



## arwink (Nov 26, 2002)

Don't we already have a prestige class write up?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Don't we already have a prestige class write up? *




We can always use another...

The one written was Poster of the Inner Circle, not Hivemind Member


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Not a real one done by the Hivemind for the Hivemind.


----------



## arwink (Nov 26, 2002)

Very well.  I'll start cobling some ideas together and post it next time we need a new thread


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Cool, time to close down one of the old ones


----------



## arwink (Nov 26, 2002)

We've already lost a few today, and I'm about to go offline to watch buffy with a friend of mine in a few minutes.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Enjoy Buffy, it's a truely great and interesting show.  Not boring at all unlike some Iconic Posters.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *We've already lost a few today, and I'm about to go offline to watch buffy with a friend of mine in a few minutes. *




That's a really GOOD excuse to leave Hivemind for a while...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's a really GOOD excuse to leave Hivemind for a while... *




I think it's the only one allowed.

Well, here's to staying up all night, I've given up trying to sleep today.  Least I get to watch dawn happen.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think it's the only one allowed.
> 
> Well, here's to staying up all night, I've given up trying to sleep today.  Least I get to watch dawn happen. *




In the last month, I've seen dawn all days. A pity that my windows points to the West. But a pretty sight, the night going day...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Ya, I'll have to go outside to see it, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ya, I'll have to go outside to see it, but well worth the effort. *




If you're still awake it can a a beautiful sight...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll be awake, sleeping at this point helps no one.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'll be awake, sleeping at this point helps no one. *




So enjoy the sunrise, my friend...


----------



## arwink (Nov 26, 2002)

Buffy watching became a solo persuit after the first four episodes (damn those working friends), so I'm back.

My new unit has a balcony facing east - i get to watch the sun rise through the city.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Buffy watching became a solo persuit after the first four episodes (damn those working friends), so I'm back.
> 
> My new unit has a balcony facing east - i get to watch the sun rise through the city. *




Wow, that's great


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 26, 2002)

I'd have to say that Post*count* doesn't matter, but *posting* certainly does (if it's not useless drivel, or a very simpe "me too"). Because of that, with one being the result of the other, it indirectly matters.

What if all of Crothians 11K posts actually were nothing more than "me too" or "what he said" or "bump"...?

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Okay, that's enough of this topic.  Thanks all who posted.


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay, that's enough of this topic.  Thanks all who posted.   *



That's evil! I made such a good post, and now no one will read it 

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *That's evil! I made such a good post, and now no one will read it
> 
> Rav *




Sorry, it wasn't intentional.  It was because of all the banter that happened in the thread last night.  I'll fix it slightly.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

That better Rav?


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 26, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *That's evil! I made such a good post, and now no one will read it
> 
> Rav *




Wow, Rav, such insight from someone who only has just over 1000 posts.  I want to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay, that's enough of this topic.  Thanks all who posted.   *



Ok. 

Good night, everybody.


----------

